# Canadian/U.S. Borders



## itsgotascope (Mar 16, 2015)

So we will be travelling from London, Ontario to northwestern Ontario this summer and we have to bring our Hedgehog Pickles with us. We were hoping to drive through the states because its faster, but I've been in contact with the border agents and have had nothing but trouble. Just curious if anyone has crossed the borders without any issues, or with. How have the Canadians that travel to the Hedgehog convention in the states get through? 
Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I brought 5 hedgehogs from the US into Canada a few years ago. I don't know what's involved in taking them into the US, you will have to check with the US Customs about that. You should call a main Customs office as they will know more than the agents at the border. 

When I crossed into Canada I needed to have a vet certificate for each hedgehog and had to book an appointment with the Canadian CFIA vet to meet me at the boarder crossing to inspect the hedgehogs. I had to pay $35.00 for each animal to bring then into Canada. Since these hedgehogs are from Canada its probably different but you will need to Call the CFIA office at the border crossings you will be using and the US offices as well. I know it took many many calls and emails before I was able to get the information I needed. Start calling as soon as you can so that you have enough time. 

It might end up being easier to leave your hedgehogs behind with a pet sitter or a friend than trying to cross the border a few times with them.


----------



## Navina (Oct 28, 2015)

London and Ontario both of these are nice places to be there for visiting. I think every traveler should go there once in life. I also have been there and enjoyed there very much still want to be there again.,


----------

